# SOTW - Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Songs



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2012)

zap tapped me for the SOTW this time. I won't be around much tomorrow so it starts early. With the original tear jerker. About time for some country tears in the beer songs in this thing.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 25, 2012)

Gary


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

Woo hooo !!

BRB !!


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

Just for you, BB.


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

My theme song


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

I have more


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> " I won't be around much tomorrow so it starts early."


 
 they let you leave?

Here's your country tears in the beer


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

Come on, K !! Put one in here !


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow !! Forgot that one.

Dolly looks like the Joker.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2012)

That song proves brunettes always win.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2012)

Been there.



She came back.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 25, 2012)

Everything's better with some Ben Harper


----------



## pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's what I'm thinking.....


----------



## loon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 25, 2012)

My fave Zeppelin Song


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2012)

I like old country, hate new country, and here's one that's not country- but it's weird and sad and cool.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 26, 2012)

zap


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 26, 2012)

A "tongue-in-cheek" done-me-wrong-song


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 26, 2012)

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is the saddest song I've ever heard. Get choked up even thinking about it


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 26, 2012)

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Here is the saddest song I've ever heard. Get choked up even thinking about it


 

Very sad...Hope this one doesn't stick in my head all day! Been singing Lucille since this morning!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2012)

"Pardon me, you left your tears on the jukebox. And I'm afraid they got mixed up with mine."



Sang it for me LeAnn.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> they let you leave?



Haircut and post office today Kat...


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2012)

Haircut is tomorrow. When I walk in she will say "Oh. Is it Spring already?".


----------



## WES999 (Apr 26, 2012)

BTW if you play one them country songs backwards, you get your wife back, your truck back and your dog back


----------



## Dix (Apr 26, 2012)

WES999 said:


> BTW if you play one them country songs backwards, you get your wife back, your truck back and your dog back


 
Ha, I tried that. It didn't work


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## smoke show (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

A Hawkwind member lets hear it for Lemmy!!


----------



## Dix (Apr 29, 2012)

That's some good stuff 

Thanks


----------



## Dix (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 29, 2012)

Well then:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 29, 2012)

The only thing somebody did wrong there was the song.


----------



## potter (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## WES999 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)

I honestly think that's the first BOC video I've seen here.... way cool


----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (May 1, 2012)

Probably one of my favorites


----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dix (May 1, 2012)

Love it, so applies !


----------

